# Trio Of Tiels



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's a few photos of Gracie with Cookie and Bailee. I thought a millet spray might lighten the mood for the introduction. 



















Bailee thought she was quite good looking









But millet was far more exciting


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww bless, those are lovely photos. Look at Bailee bless him, he's such a little darling.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww soo cute! she is beatiful and fits into your flock nicely


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute  glad the introduction went well. Yeah for millet


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad they didn't fight with each other. Bribery is the best kind of treatment, aspecially millet


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Glad to hear she is fitting in nicely...she is just so beautiful...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Now you have three beautiful babies! They look great together. I think Bailee's liking her already!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I love the first pic of Bailee and Gracie they look so cute together, I can see why Bailee thought she was quite good looking she is a doll


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I had all three out for an hour this morning, and it's hard to satisfy all their head scratchy needs. I would scratch Gracie and Bailee would run over and start trying to wriggle his head under my fingers too, so i would scratch Bailee and then Gracie would run over and pull his tail.  Meanwhile Cookie, who prefers getting head rubs from my nose or chin, was nipping my lips trying to get a head rub too.   Bailee gave Gracie a quick head scratch too, and i was surprised to find she didn't mind at all. I thought she would be a bit hesitant at being in contact with other birds.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe! Trying to juggle three head scritches with two hands! It's hard enough for me with two! lol Ziggy likes his head scratch only when he's under my chin cuddled up-Baby likes her sitting on my knee or something..these spoiled babies!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I had all three out for an hour this morning, and it's hard to satisfy all their head scratchy needs. I would scratch Gracie and Bailee would run over and start trying to wriggle his head under my fingers too, so i would scratch Bailee and then Gracie would run over and pull his tail.  Meanwhile Cookie, who prefers getting head rubs from my nose or chin, was nipping my lips trying to get a head rub too.   Bailee gave Gracie a quick head scratch too, and i was surprised to find she didn't mind at all. I thought she would be a bit hesitant at being in contact with other birds.


thats so great that she has settled in nicely must be a big relief for you to see them getting along so well, sounds like things are going smoothly  Ollie does the same thing as Bailee if I am giving Minnie a scratch he runs right over and head butts my fingers as if to say Hey!!! forget her what about me ...hehe


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

Lol! Your little miss popular now aren't you Bea!


----------

